# Subjuntivo ou indicativo depois de desconfiar e ótimo?



## jazyk

Parece-lhes bem usado o indicativo nas duas frases abaixo, retiradas da Revista Super Interessante deste mês?

_A agência desconfiava que o país *enriquecera *plutônio para produzir armas atômicas e deu um mês para a abertura das instalações nucleares para inspectores._
Minha versão: A agência desconfiava que o país enriquecesse plutônio para produzir armas atômicas.

_Achei ótimo que os dois presos *escreveram* para a redação._
Minha versão: Achei ótimo que os dois presos tenham escrito para a redação.

Será que o subjuntivo está morrendo aos poucos ou sou eu mesmo que estou passando muito tempo com os germânicos e eslavos, sobretudo os últimos?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Hmmm... No primeiro caso, a versão da revista me soa melhor do que a sua. Não sei, talvez _havia enriquecido _seria minha escolha.

No segundo caso, achei sua versão melhor, e a da revista me parece incorreta, não sei... Talvez fosse melhor algo como _Achei ótimo os dois presos escreverem para a redação - _mas nem sei se essa estrutura está totalmente correta...


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Eu usaria enriquecesse e escrevessem, mas não sou nativa:

_A agência desconfiava que o país *enriquecesse *plutônio para produzir armas atômicas ....._

_Achei ótimo que os dois presos *escrevessem* para a redação._


----------



## Makumbera

Gostei da versão do Márcio.
Bem, pelo que eu sei, o presente de subjuntivo é que está morrendo em SP, é impressionante ouvir paulistas dizerem: "você quer que eu *faço*?"

Soa bem forçado.


----------



## olivinha

Eu diria como a Lucia Adamoli, _enriquecesse _e_ escrevessem_. Opa, será influência do espanhol no meu português?  
 


Makumbera said:


> é impressionante ouvir paulistas dizerem: "você quer que eu *faço*?"


 
É verdade, morei com uma menina paulista (do ABC) que jamais utilizava o presente do subjuntivo. Eu achava muito estranho.
 
O


----------



## jazyk

> _Achei ótimo que os dois presos *escrevessem* para a redação_.


Isto me dá idéia de continuidade, como já apontei_ aqui. _Não me parece o caso, pois os dois presos escreveram somente uma vez.



> No segundo caso, achei sua versão melhor, e a da revista me parece incorreta, não sei... Talvez fosse melhor algo como _Achei ótimo os dois presos escreverem para a redação - _mas nem sei se essa estrutura está totalmente correta...


_Escreverem_ também me dá idéia de continuidade. Teria escolhido _terem escrito_.


----------



## jazyk

> É verdade, morei com uma menina paulista (do ABC) que jamais utilizava o presente do subjuntivo. Eu achava muito estranho.



Apesar de ser paulista, também acho muito estranho.

Embora, no interior, as pessoas mais velhas ainda o usam.
Pelo jeito não é só aqui no Brasil que isso acontece.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Parece-lhes bem usado o indicativo nas duas frases abaixo, retiradas da Revista Super Interessante deste mês?
> 
> _A agência desconfiava que o país *enriquecera *plutônio para produzir armas atômicas e deu um mês para a abertura das instalações nucleares para inspectores._
> Minha versão: A agência desconfiava que o país enriquecesse plutônio para produzir armas atômicas.
> 
> _Achei ótimo que os dois presos *escreveram* para a redação._
> Minha versão: Achei ótimo que os dois presos tenham escrito para a redação.
> 
> Será que o subjuntivo está morrendo aos poucos ou sou eu mesmo que estou passando muito tempo com os germânicos e eslavos, sobretudo os últimos?


Minha opinião:
_A agência desconfiava que o país *estaria enriquecendo/estava enriquecendo/enriquecia *plutônio para produzir armas atômicas e deu um mês para a abertura das instalações nucleares para inspectores._

_Achei ótimo que os dois presos *escrevessem/tivessem escrito* para a redação._
RT


----------



## Outsider

> _A agência desconfiava que o país *enriquecera *plutônio para produzir armas atômicas e deu um mês para a abertura das instalações nucleares para inspectores._
> Minha versão: A agência desconfiava que o país enriquecesse plutônio para produzir armas atômicas.


Não me parece mal a versão da revista, mas concordo com o Márcio que há muitas outras formas de construir a frase, igualmente correctas.



> _Achei ótimo que os dois presos *escreveram* para a redação._
> Minha versão: Achei ótimo que os dois presos tenham escrito para a redação.


A frase da revista parece-me mal, embora se ouça às vezes.


----------



## jazyk

Por enquanto, fico com as sugestões do Ricardo. 



> _Achei ótimo que os dois presos *escreveram* para a redação._
> Minha versão: Achei ótimo que os dois presos tenham escrito para a redação.


Podem deixar que eu mesmo me corrijo.  A oração principal tem um verbo no passado, portanto _tenham_ não me parece possível. Fico com a sugestão _tivessem_ para esta.


----------



## Outsider

Mas "tenham escrito" é passado!


----------



## jazyk

Sim, mas tenham está no presente.

Acho ótimo que eles tenham escrito.
Achei ótimo que eles tivessem escrito.

Ou não?


----------



## Outsider

Da mesma forma que "tenho escrito" é um tempo passado, o mesmo se passa com "tenha escrito". Para mim, a diferença entre as duas frases que escreveu está mais no matiz de incerteza que transmitem:



jazyk said:


> Acho ótimo que eles tenham escrito. --> Sugere que eu sei que eles de facto escreveram
> Achei ótimo que eles tivessem escrito. --> Sugere que não é certo para mim que eles tenham escrito, ou que não era ainda certo no momento de que falo


Enfim, há muito mais a dizer sobre isto, mas a sua frase não me parece errada.


----------



## jazyk

Não sei, não. Logo, logo vou ter de recorrer ao Ciberdúvidas. Continuo .


----------



## olivinha

Continua, continua. 
Um _duelo_ Outsider x Jazyk sempre vale a pena assistir.
O


----------



## jazyk

Não, eu já me rendi faz tempo. O Outsider ganhou.


----------



## Outsider

A verdade é que eu também hesito em relação ao tempo a usar nestas frases. Mas a pergunta original do Jazyk referia-se ao modo, e aí a minha resposta coincide com a dos outros: o indicativo é aceitável na primeira frase, mas está mal na segunda.


----------

